# Damsel in Distress, what to do? Laying on side on bottom of new tank



## Elisabeth

55 gallon only live sand for the first 3 weeks, live rock for about 1 1/2 weeks, added 2 yellow tail damsels, a shrimp, and 3 snails yesterday. One of the damsels began laying on its side this afternoon on the bottom of the tank, looks like its breathing rapidly, and occassionally swims in circles, slowly...and sometimes upside down. (Doesn't look good!) With my liquid saltwater test kit everything looks good ph is 8.0; nitrites, nitrates and ammonio are 0, and the salinity was within range. Do I need to go ahead and remove the Damsel? What else should I test? 
​


----------



## GwenInNM

Elisabeth said:


> 55 gallon only live sand for the first 3 weeks, live rock for about 1 1/2 weeks, added 2 yellow tail damsels, a shrimp, and 3 snails yesterday. One of the damsels began laying on its side this afternoon on the bottom of the tank, looks like its breathing rapidly, and occassionally swims in circles, slowly...and sometimes upside down. (Doesn't look good!) With my liquid saltwater test kit everything looks good ph is 8.0; nitrites, nitrates and ammonio are 0, and the salinity was within range. Do I need to go ahead and remove the Damsel? What else should I test?
> ​


They are such hardy fish with water parameters, it could be that one is bullying the other to death. They say to start out with 5, numbers like this spread out the aggression. I had 3 to begin with, and one managed to kill both. I still have the one, and that is the way it's staying:lol: He/she tried picking on some other fish,but once I had a larger number, he's found his place and leaves everyone alone. They are impossible to get out of your tank, once they are in (unless you have no live rock for them to get into), so be careful before you get more. 

Gwen

Oh, and I'd remove the suffering one if you have another tank.


----------

